# Sand Flea



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Would someone on this board tell me where I should go to get some sand flea. No bait shop in Titusville or Cape Canaveral had any. I went to Play A Linda and spent a lot of time on lot 9,10, 11 and did not get any good size to put on hook. Please help.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

got a wal-mart?


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah Waly's usually has some. Or Island Bait and Tackle on 528 towards Canaveral. It's north on Banana River Dr on a lefthand street (last street before Banana River dead ends). If the usual three bait shops in downtown Titusville near Max Brewer causeway don't have them then chances are only Waly's might have some.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

you cant get sand fleas at WAL MART!! LOL...
I hae the best luck getting them on the coquina shell beaches. Sand and shell mix is the best stuff. If it cool they might be deeper than the surface,or in the water line.

O.K. you cant get LIVE ones at Wal Mart..The cooked ones SUCK :--|


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah, Wal-mart has those crappy ones, but in a pinch some people buy them. If I can't get my fleas I just grab some clams instead (live or frozen is better than those Waly fleas).


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I meant the LIVE ones. Frozen fleas are waste of money and time. No pomps like Frozen ones! common guys ... I thought you guys know better than I do.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> I have the best luck getting them on the coquina shell beaches. Sand and shell mix is the best stuff. If it cool they might be deeper than the surface,or in the water line.


It took me a long time of trial and error to figure this great piece of info... barty b is right... Just dig deeper or more into the water...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Fleas*

Flagler Beach, its a little drive but if you wana catch pomps you gotta have the large females with the Orange eggs. Second runner up is Clams Walmart does sell them frozen while still frozen cut them into small pieces then toughen them up with some Kosher salt good to go. Catching Pomps Ponce south.


----------



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

I was finding some in the surf at Playalinda on Fri. They were on the smaller side but were getting some larger ones every now and then. Just had to work the rake more than normal. I don't know of anyone around that actually sells live sand fleas.


----------

